# "DHF 2017": Vanessa Mai vs. Nazan Eckes



## kakashi (19 Dez. 2017)

Achtelfinale: "Die heißeste Frau 2017"​
Jeder hat genau eine Stimme. Die Umfrage geht 2 Tage lang. Bei Gleichstand wird die Gewinnerin ausgelost.

Vanessa Mai


 

Nazan Eckes


----------



## kakashi (21 Dez. 2017)

Noch ein Tag um eure Stimme abzugeben. Derzeit hat Vanessa Mai 11 Stimmen mehr als Nazan Eckes.


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2017)

beide sind scharf


----------



## schnubbel (23 Sep. 2018)

Ganz außer Frage, definitiv Vanessa Mai ;-)


----------



## Markus 19 (24 Jan. 2019)

Nazan eckes


----------

